# Abandoned Olympia Beer Brewery



## feralxfeline

This is one of the largest, most expansive abandoned structures ive explored. there are several large buildings, some of which are over 9 stories high, all connected by above ground and underground corridors. These pictures don't quite give justice to the amount of space there is to explore. The areas include; office spaces, manufacturing, distribution warehouses, underground storage facilities and rooftops. There are still giant vats of old mold covered beer on several floors. My favorite spots were the basement corridors that were completely taken over by ivy, and the roof that overlooks the Tumwater Falls and the capitol building. Seriously an amazing place if you're in the Olympia area check it out & its so easy to access!


----------



## todd

That looks awesome thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tude

Cool explore! Thanks!


----------



## Art101

Very cool,but in a way it makes me sad.Not only did I drink Oly as a deformitive youth but it was like a landmark driving down to Portland.Might have to make a special trip down there and just wander.Great pics as I sit here with a sad smile.


----------



## feralxfeline

I'm pretty sure the beer is brewed somewhere in Cali now. It saddens me because of the sheer amount of space the factory/brewery/distribution center took up & how much nature was bulldozed and paved for buildings that are now un-used. 

I guess that's the case with all abandoned places... Makes a great playground tho. I'd love to squat here for a while but am leaving on Monday so


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

Strange that so much equipment appears to still be there. Even just for scrap value wouldn't it have been worth it for the company to sell off?

Wish there were such things in the Vancouver area. There's a couple cool places but are more for spring and summer exploring (nazi gold plane crash, abandoned power station on a lake, hot springs out in the mountains, abandoned logging towns, etc)


----------



## feralxfeline

Speaking of Vancouver, I'm heading to PDX next week and hoping to explore/squat some cool spots. Anything abandoned that you know of I could check out?


----------



## xpolx

awesome set of pics


----------



## feralxfeline

xpolx said:


> awesome set of pics


Thanx!


----------



## xpolx

yer welcome


----------



## Haxsys

Do they still have the dummy security trucks sitting out front? I did this spot 4 years ago and they had all kinds of fake security setup.

Also, near the newer building it seemed like somone was living there and actively patrolling the upper portion with a golf cart


----------



## AlwaysLost

The future site of STP brewery? @Matt Derrick


----------



## jaws

I'm in Olympia,
Any suggestions for me?

I've got this on my list for sure!


----------



## jaws

I went here yesterday. It appears there are 2 different abandoned locations in the same area. I ended up going to a different set of buildings I assume. The tallest building was gated off so it could still be the same spot. I googled "abandoned brewery" and it came up on maps. It was accessible however starting to be remodeled.


----------



## Hobo Mud

Great photos....


----------



## Deleted member 24579

Awesome to see this. My parents and I went on a tour of that place back around 1976. I loved the smell of hops and beer brewing.


----------



## Des

feralxfeline said:


> Speaking of Vancouver, I'm heading to PDX next week and hoping to explore/squat some cool spots. Anything abandoned that you know of I could check out?


Drop me a dm. Few nice squats in pdx right now


----------



## peterb

Great pics. I took a tour of the brewery about 40 years ago — yeah, I’m pretty damn old. You brought back some good memories. Thanks!


----------

